# Lady Danger l/s vs So Chaud l/s?



## ashley8119 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have (and LOVE) Lady Danger and I've been looking at So Chaud as well. How similar are they? One person I know who works at M.A.C in Macy's said that they're practically the same color and it's not worth it to have both. But another Macy's M.A.C employee said that both colors are different enough to justify the purchase. 

Any opinions? I kind of want to try So Chaud l/s but I'm nervous that I'll get it and be disappointed if it's the exact same color as Lady Danger l/s...


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 5, 2010)

I just made a post about So Chaud. In my opinion So Chaud is more orange than Lady Danger. Though Lady Danger is also a orange toned lipstick I like to think of it as a Blood Orange. They are extremely similar but different in a sense so it just depends on your preference.


----------



## User38 (Jul 5, 2010)

So Chaud is a bright orange coral, while Lady Danger is a true red orange, also very bright but the latter is a red with orange and the former is a truer orange.


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2010)

There is a difference- as others have said, LD is more red, SC more orange- HOWEVER, I have both and once they're on my lips, I can't see the difference. You could tell between them reasonably easily on paper or skin, but once you have the pigmentation of lips complicating things, the differences become meaningless.


----------



## kaylapaigex (Sep 22, 2012)

I have been going back and forth between both as well..

  	I'm thinking that if there's no difference once on lips, that I will go with Lady Danger.


----------



## kaylapaigex (Sep 22, 2012)

I have been going back and forth between both as well..

  	I'm thinking that if there's no difference once on lips, that I will go with Lady Danger.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Sep 23, 2012)

I had an inquiring mind as well with the differences between Lady Danger and So Chaud. I already have Lady Danger and being the red lipstick fanatic that I am I thought I needed to get my hands on So Chaud as well. I swatched both next to each other and there is a subtle difference if you look VERY closely. Both lipsticks are reds with strong orange undertones, but Lady Danger is more red while So Chaud is more orange. I asked my friends if they notice a difference, some said no, some said yes.

	When applying the lipsticks on the lips, I believe it's very important to blank out the lips with a Lip Erase (which I first didn't see any purpose for, but after getting it at the CCO -- it makes the biggest difference with showing the true color of whatever I am putting on my lips) or you could simply use foundation or concealer. I think Lady Danger and So Chaud will come off differently on every skintone due to the pigmentation of each person's lips, so I really believe blanking out the lips is crucial. In the end, I stuck with Lady Danger. I could also make it appear more red or orange if I fill in the lips with a corresponding lip pencil prior.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm beginnimg 2 realize there r only very very tiny  differences in several lipstick shades but when applied to the mouth they really honestly give the same color pay-off... Prime example look at Creme D'Nude n Hue: In the tube they look different but on my mouth the pay-off is pretty much the same aside from finish...


----------



## yummy411 (Dec 4, 2012)

i agree.. i think they j ust make popular colors or a good range of colors in different finishes. some prefer lustre, some prefer matte.


----------

